# Aggression In the Work



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

Just want some feedback from you guys on how you or the decoys that are working your dogs are developing your dogs true aggression. I personally believe in using a fence but I also know their are several other methods and figured here would be as good a place as any to discuss them. FYI I know Prey is great but Aggression when developed is strength


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

AJ Johnson said:


> Just want some feedback from you guys on how you or the decoys that are working your dogs are developing your dogs true aggression. I personally believe in using a fence but I also know their are several other methods and figured here would be as good a place as any to discuss them. FYI I know Prey is great but *Aggression when developed is strength*


 So why ask when you already have the answer you're looking for???
IMO I don't want aggression in a PPD, I want clear and focused responses.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The Gathering would have been a great place to see what we are telling you AJ. There were dogs there that had been trained both with prey and defense, some with all defense I'm sure but I can't think of any that were at The Gathering, and dogs trained with only prey. Everything that the dogs were tested on were set up to fail. They should not have passed yet dogs trained with prey did well. Only two dogs didn't stay in the fight all others did and some of these did better than most. Only one dog bit the chainsaw and only one got a bite. The others showed some smarts and tried to pick a safe entery to get their bite. John was damn good with the chainsaw and he could keep them off him.

Again no dog should have passed The Gathering. One outstanding test of what the dog is made of, both defense and prey and a combination of both. All worked well.

PS: Thinking of us having another in the fall.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know a guy that uses the fence to give his dog it's first bite. He believes that dogs should have real aggression. I saw his dog get a face slapping in the blind for a cheap bite, and the dog ran back to him. 

That is one example of "real" work blowing up in your face. Obviously, the dog should have leapt for the guys neck, and killed him.

I want a confident dog. I want a prey driven dog, as defense is fear based. If I tell my dog to bite, I would like him to bite. Luckily, the guy that I am telling my dog to bite, has a suit on, but the dog bites. 

I just don't need my dog to bite people randomly on the street. I have lived all over this country, and have yet to have had a time where I was thinking man, I wish I had a dog with me to protect me.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have lived all over this country, and have yet to have had a time where I was thinking man, I wish I had a dog with me to protect me.


You probably just haven't been living in the right neighborhood


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Todd, I just don't see that as a fault. If it is that bad, ****ing move. Duh.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No need to have two posts with the same question. 
I'm closing this one.


----------

